# My favorite new phone...



## Blake Bowden (May 1, 2011)

As most of you know, I go through phones/gadgets like mad! The other day I picked up an AT&T compatible Google Nexus S and WOW...it is the best Android phone I've ever used. The "pure" google experience is so much better than HTC's Sense, Motorola Motoblur etc. It's also nice having the very latest Android OS instead of waiting for the carriers and manufacturers to load their goods on it. Anyway, it's not cheap but if you're looking for the ultimate google phone....

[video=youtube;LfSZqchfogE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfSZqchfogE[/video]​ 
http://www.google.com/nexus/#/gallery


----------



## owls84 (May 1, 2011)

Blake Bowden said:


> is so much better than HTC's Sense



You bite your tongue Blake Bowden, you bite your tongue!!!


----------



## Tony Siciliano (May 1, 2011)

Ugg... If only it weren't on AT&T. 

I just got my wife a Samsung Fascinate for birthday, to replace an old, OLD LG dare.  That Fascinate is a pretty spiffy little phone.  She's not too tech-savvy, so this is a good entry-level Android phone.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (May 1, 2011)

Sorry guys, but I am still pro iPhone and anti-anything Droid...lol  But that phone in the video does look pretty neat.  Gonna take me a lot to  make me willingly leave the enslavement of Apple...lol


----------



## Benton (May 1, 2011)

Very interesting. But yeah, if it's AT&T only, definitely not.


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 1, 2011)

Benton said:


> Very interesting. But yeah, if it's AT&T only, definitely not.


 


Michaelstedman81 said:


> Sorry guys, but I am still pro iPhone




My white 32gig will be here tomorrow 




Tony Siciliano said:


> Ugg... If only it weren't on AT&T.




AT&T, T-Mobile and Sprint have it


----------



## JTM (May 1, 2011)

I've still got 1.4 years left on my evo.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (May 2, 2011)

Blake Bowden said:


> My white 32gig will be here tomorrow




Lol, how many phone lines do you have?  hahahah


----------



## Brent Heilman (May 2, 2011)

Can you get it from AT&T or do you have to get it somewhere else? Also how did that bad boy cost? It just might be enough to get me away from the iPhone, but I really don't want to lose my unlimited plan.


----------



## jschlieve (May 3, 2011)

*sprint*

I love my EVO Shift.


----------



## MikeMay (May 3, 2011)

With my new job I was given a crackberry bold...I hate to say it but its pretty good for dealing with emails, maps and texting, which is about all I use it for...I just don't like the Sprint Network its on...


----------



## Txmason (Jul 19, 2011)

Mike,

Checkout www.crackberry.com

Great site for Blackberry users I used it when I had a Blackberry Bold 9000, but switched to the iphone instead. With the site you can have a lot of ringtones!

Jerry


----------

